# OB Jet seal/bearing replacement



## Canoeman (Mar 9, 2012)

I consider myself to be extremely mechanically inclined and i am looking at replacing my bearings and seals and driveshaft on my 115 jet. The PO did no real maintenance that i can tell and i ran it hard last season using grease every time. 

My question is..

*Has anyone done the bearings and seals and what if any issues have they had during installation and or remval. I have done research and read about people doing it but I am looking for first hand knowledge. *

Thanx in advance..


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a Merc 115/80 Jet,and getting to the seal is no problem. on mine the seal is held on with 4 bolts. That is as far as my practical knowledge goes. I believe that the bearing comes out after you remove the seal housing. Don't take that as gospel,because I have not had to go that far into mine yet.


----------



## Canoeman (Mar 15, 2012)

What year motor do you have and what model foot?


----------



## Darkside (Mar 15, 2012)

There are several ways to do this on your own. And all based on your level of competency and the tools you have at your disposal. 

The bearing kit is the less expensive and most involved way to go. You have to remove the old bearing carier off the drive shaft, disassemble and clean the case. On boats with a lot of hours, this is MUCH easier don with a press - but many do it without (not my first choice btw). The kit comes with instructions, but if you do not assemble the bearings in the correct oreintation you WILL render them useless before you reach plane. Cost depending on jet pump, who you buy from and shipping options is ~$100-150. I recomend using your digital camera to take pictures as you disassemble. 

Complete bearing assembly can be done by ordering new or sending the old carrier back to Outboard Jets MFG. This still requires you to remove the carier and install on the shaft. It just insures that you have the berrings in correct. The cost will vary some, but this is an option. Also note that getting the carrier to seat on the drive shaft takes some doing. Cost (and I am guessing a little) would be ~$250-350. 

The option I suggest for guys suimilar to me who don't have the press or call themselves mechanics by trade or at least considered it, is to buy the shaft and berring assembly direct from Outboard Jets. It takes 30 minutes MAX to install and you end up with; New Bearings, New Carrier and New Drive Shaft. Then if you want to spend the $$$ on new bearings and give it a go... you'll have both the experience and perhaps 2 complete drive shafts. This way is expensive ~$450-550 but is still most likely "LESS" than taking it to a Marina and having it done, (parts mark up and hourly rates vary) plus you'll learn more about your jet in the process. 

Hope this helps... 

PS: If you send me the year, make and model of your outboard, I can give you the cost based on the 2011 Outboard Jet's MFG price sheet.


----------



## Canoeman (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanx for the info Dark, I am still uncertain as to which way i want to go, ive been running it as is the last couple of weeks and dont really want to send it in. Im sure i'll end up getting a whole new assembly, less monkeying around etc..

and I know what the cost dif is.. I also have their price sheets.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 15, 2012)

It's really not that difficult. I did have to slam my bearing housing pretty hard several times to get the bearings to fall out....but I was successful. That was an old boat of mine on a Yamaha 40HP. Sold it to a friend and he's still running it without problems.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 15, 2012)

Easy enough to rebuild that the local shop here does it for free in about 5 min if you buy the bearing from them.


----------



## Darkside (Mar 15, 2012)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Easy enough to rebuild that the local shop here does it for free in about 5 min if you buy the bearing from them.



Perhaps I am reading too much into this, but I would love to see anyone drop the intake, sleeve, impeller and driveshaft. The remove the waterpump housing, rubber impeller and housing seat from the driveshaft, then drop bearing carrier from the driveshaft, disassemble the bearings, clean the inner housing, assemble and press the bearings into the carrier, add new rubber rings, place the bearing carrier back on the driveshaft, install the water pump and gaskets and assemble the rest of the jet pump in 5 minutes. It must be some kind of magic shop it took me longer than 5 min to write this post. 

Having done this 3X in a garage w/and w/out a press - one came apart very easy, the other not so much and the first I ever did was a seized bearing - that was a gem to disassemble. 

All joking aside, if you have a shop that will do this for the 20-50% mark-up on the bearing kit that is fantastic. That's one great shop. 

While you're are at it, add a new waterpump impeller (honestly not extra time once you have it disasembled. A good shop will likely sharpen and shim adjust the impeller to the liner, look for wear and check the alignment of the reverse/throttle gate -


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 16, 2012)

Canoeman said:


> What year motor do you have and what model foot?




It's a 2005. I don't know the model foot,it's the one that came from Merc. Whatever model they attach to their 115s. The only problem I've ever had with it was when one of the pump housing bolts came loose and had to be replaced. It takes about 15mins. to get to the seal housing. Like I say,after that it's virgin territory for me.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 16, 2012)

Darkside, yes you looked way to far into it and wasted 5min of your life. :lol:I'm jokin here, no hard feelings :mrgreen: I'd already pulled the bearing carrier out they just put he new bearings and a new shaft together. Should of said I'd already pulled that out but I figured that's one of those things thats just plain simple that any one should be able to do it.


----------



## Canoeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Great Info guys!

thanks.. hopefully there is enough info on here so the next time someone else looks it up theyll find this page.. 

again, thank you n great info!!


----------



## River Rider (Mar 28, 2012)

Not to high jack the thread but where do yall get the price list for the outboard jets? I was hoping to have one just for reference. It is handy to see about what a part would cost when repairing my jet.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 28, 2012)

https://www.jetdoctor.net They have a well laid out site and there prices are normally about as low as anyone.


----------



## Canoeman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ended up doing the seals and bearing. For anyone looking at doing it yourself just make sure you have a transmission shop or any metal shop with a press around. Local trans shop pressed the old one off and the new one on for $5.00. Take your time, pay attention and it's easy.


----------

